# Samsung Refrigerator



## johntk (Feb 21, 2015)

My 2015 Fleetwood Southwind 34A has a full size electric-only Samsung refrigerator. The ice maker is not receiving water. The dealer says there is probably a valve that needs to be turned on but he did not know its location. I prefer not to take it back to their service department to solve what may be a very simple problem. However, I have not been able to locate this valve.  

I'd appreciate any info concerning this valve's location.

Thanks,
John


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 21, 2015)

I had a Southwind  36b and the valve that control the water to the IM was under the kitchen sink. small valve on a small clear plastic line. I hope this helps.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 21, 2015)

it could also be behind the outside inspection,venalation door.  Don't blame you if the dealer can not tell you where it is I would not take it back there.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## krsmitty (Feb 23, 2015)

I assume the electric only frig came with the RV? Something the manufacturers are doing now? Had a friend who replaced his gas/elec with a normal frig he bought at HH Greg. He thought it was a good upgrade...more space etc.


----------



## johntk (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for the input. I've looked under the sink, pulled off a panel under the oven (next to the refer) and looked through all the outside access panels and basement compartments.  No valve.  I'm going to the dealer in a week or so for some other issues. I'll have them figure it out.

Thanks again,
John


----------



## C Nash (Mar 3, 2015)

Let us know what they find John.


----------

